# Queensgarth



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

The Cory ore carriers DUKESGARTH,MONKSGARTH,KNIGHTSGARTH and QUEENSGARTH were regular visitors to Glasgow with ore cargoes.QUEENSGARTH is seen here passing Greenock in the mid 70s on her way upriver.


----------

